# Cricket Leather



## ed94080 (Aug 29, 2005)

Quick question. I have a 2005 V8 with Pkg 2. The car has "cricket leather" Is this real leather or just another marketing term for "leatherette"
I' confused.
Thanks.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed94080* »_
Quick question. I have a 2005 V8 with Pkg 2. The car has "cricket leather" Is this real leather or just another marketing term for "leatherette"
I' confused.
Thanks.

I dunno what 'leatherette' is but my teak cricket leather looks genuine leather to me.


----------



## Treggonist (Mar 30, 2004)

it's a downgraded quality leather from the nappa leather, thats one thing for sure... might very well be leatherette, i test drove a V8 pkg 2 with cricket, it sure did feel waaaaay different than the nappa leather available on higher trim levels.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

the seating surfaces are leather. the rest (back of seats and such) is not.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Treggonist)*

I agree there are certain qualities of leather, and nappa is one of the best. 
But I never heard of the term 'leatherette', I mean I wouldn't know a word for downgraded quality leather in dutch, german or french.


----------



## spaceboy213 (Aug 22, 2005)

'leatherette' is what the base Touaregs come with. I guess another name for it is "fancy vinyl?" I rather have cloth for the base than the leatherette - although I do not know about the VW Velour. The Audi Cloth seats are more what I would look in the base auto.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

don't feel bad, though. the cricket leather is really nice... and durable. i've had it in my 2004 for nearly 2 years and when i ordered my 2006 i tried to special order the package 4 (fully loaded) with cricket but they couldn't swing it. if you have kids or do lots of outdoorsey stuff, cricket is great.


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

3 different seating materials are offered.
Base version is "leatherette" and it is a vinyl interior.
Upgrade is "Cricket Leather" and it is real leather on the seating surfaces. It is a good grade leather.
Top of the line interior is "Napa Leather" and it is also real leather, it is just a nicer grade of leather than the "Cricket Leather" grade.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Melensdad)*

Leatherette is PLEATHER!
Cy


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (cybulman)*

hmmmmmm.......urggggg. PLEATHER suits are awesome


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

I happen to think that most of the German Leatherette interiors are quite nice. If you take a look at the 2006 BMW 3 series, you will see what I mean. 
If you want to see a real crappy leatherette interior, just check out any GM or Ford product.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ryangambrill)*

Not to go too much into boring details, but here is a bit more information on these interiors. When you get the Nappa Leather, you also get a darker wood trim Myrtle instead of the Walnut (unless the interior is Teak, and then it is a specific wood called Vavona). In addition to that, the Nappa Laether seats have real leather all the way around the back, including the map pockets. With the Cricket Leather, only the seating surface (the front part of the seat) is leather, the backs and trim are a matching grade vinyl. Those of you that have the Nappa leather, check it out! My first Touareg was Cricket leather, and I liked it, but the Nappa is definately more smooth, and soft to the touch. I did like the Walnut wood better though, just my preference for the lighter grain wood.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

Leatherette owner and damn proud!! Really, if you didn't know any better, you'd swear it was leather (albeit not the softest leather you ever sat on). 
Marketing suggestion: "I Can't Believe It's Not Leather!!"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_3 different seating materials are offered.
Base version is "leatherette" and it is a vinyl interior.
Upgrade is "Cricket Leather" and it is real leather on the seating surfaces. It is a good grade leather.
Top of the line interior is "Napa Leather" and it is also real leather, it is just a nicer grade of leather than the "Cricket Leather" grade.



bang on.
I had leatherette in my 04. didn't like it one bit.
now have Cricket in my 05 and it's a country mile better.
I can only imagine what the Napa is like


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_3 different seating materials are offered.
Base version is "leatherette" and it is a vinyl interior.
Upgrade is "Cricket Leather" and it is real leather on the seating surfaces. It is a good grade leather.
Top of the line interior is "Napa Leather" and it is also real leather, it is just a nicer grade of leather than the "Cricket Leather" grade.



I still don't know what 'leatherette' is. In EU the base tregs come with cloth interior (don't like it). The base leather is cricket (what I have). And if you wish to spend a little (or a lot) extra you can have 'Nappa' leather.
But I never heard or read the term 'leatherette' or 'Vinyl' in any of VW's or BMW's or MB's brochures.


_Modified by jonee at 8:28 AM 9-20-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cricket Leather (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_I still don't know what 'leatherette' is. In EU the base tregs come with cloth interior (don't like it). The base leather is cricket (what I have). And if you wish to spend a little (or a lot) extra you can have 'Nappa' leather.
But I never heard or read the term 'leatherette' or 'Vinyl' in any of VW's or BMW's or MB's brochures.

_Modified by jonee at 8:28 AM 9-20-2005_

True, the "leatherette" isn't offered at all in Germany. Just cloth for the basic seats in the 5 and 6 cylinder models and "cricket" leather for V8 and V10 models.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

Man.....just thinking about how many crickets it must take to outfit the interior seat surfaces of a Toaureg....


----------



## Big Rich (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Jimbuffalo)*

So what about the door panels on the cricket leather equipped trucks! Are they leather or vinyl?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Big Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Rich* »_So what about the door panels on the cricket leather equipped trucks! Are they leather or vinyl?

Only if you are sitting on them.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Jimbuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbuffalo* »_Man.....just thinking about how many crickets it must take to outfit the interior seat surfaces of a Toaureg....


Give this guy some props--that _is _funny.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (d.a.)*

Yeah, must take a ton of crickets! And who ever thought they were durable enough for upholstery? To answer the question on the door panels, it is hard to tell (that's how good vinyl has become), but they appear to be vinyl in the "Cricket" interiors, and leather in the "Nappa" interiors.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Cricket Leather (SeaTreg)*

Who the hell do you rich Touareg driving fools think created all those holes in the leatherette...IT's US CRICKETS!!!







Cy


----------



## ed94080 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (d.a.)*

To recap it seems that the V8 Cricket leather equipped Eggs have lower grade leather on the seat but vinyl on the backs and doors.
The V8s with Nappa Leather have better grade leather all around on the seat, backs, and doors?
Is this correct?
Thanks...


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (ed94080)*

Sounds good to me. 
From reading this post, I am going to alert PETA to Volkswagen's abuse of crickets. 
Someone has to stop this.


----------



## clarkaddison (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (Jimbuffalo)*

My 04 has cricket leather, and the seat backrests are the same material as the seats themselves: leather. The sides and the backsides of the seats are plastic.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (clarkaddison)*

On both Nappa and Cricket, just the actual seating surface is leather. All the other parts including backs and headreast are very good immitations. I just treated my nappa with Leatherique oil and pristine clean this weekend. You can tell from the absorbtion which parts aren't leather, and the texture differs as well. This is no different than 90% of chairs and couches made of leather(seating surfaces only plus arms etc, any place you generally touch in general use). All leather products are generally 2 or 3 times the price.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Cricket Leather (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_On both Nappa and Cricket, just the actual seating surface is leather. All the other parts including backs and headrest are very good immitations. I just treated my nappa with Leatherique oil and pristine clean this weekend. You can tell from the absorbtion which parts aren't leather, and the texture differs as well. This is no different than 90% of chairs and couches made of leather(seating surfaces only plus arms etc, any place you generally touch in general use). All leather products are generally 2 or 3 times the price.

I'm quite sure that in the Nappa trimmed cars all surfaces are leather (door panels and back of seats) not sure about the head rests. The front center arm rest is even leather. I know because mine had to be replaced and SM told me it was very expensive because it's not vinyl. Also, if you have Nappa, put your hand in the pouch behind either front seat and you can feel the suede on the backside of the pouch. Of course I'm only referring to a '05 V8, my '04 had cricket and I could tell that only the fronts of the seats were leather.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather (gkcmilner)*

You are absolutely right!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Although I like the feel of the Nappa leather- I prefer the Cricket version for its durability. Ours doesn't have any creases and its 2 yrs old. The Nappa cars I have seen seem to show wear a lot quicker. IMHO of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (d.a.)*

why did you trade your 04 in and got a 06??? Too many problems??
Just wondering.
LAP


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Leather (guitarman)*

do you have also side step bars? where did you get them??
where did you get Leatherique????
LAP


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Leather ([email protected])*

Step bars can be purchased from any dealer. Also many places on-line. Check both vortex and clubtouareg classifieds. I saw someone selling a set recently. Leatherique can be purchased on-line. Just google the name and you will get to their site. It's the only product out of about 20 I tried that softened the seats in my 86 porsche 928.
You'll want both rejuvinator oil and pristine clean.


----------

